# New Triple Threat....Leon Version



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I made a trade with Leon13 and the other day, an envelope full of goodies showed up at my door...I'll do a review in more detail in another post.









I've been thinking of this shot for a long time...ever since I first was the targets that Leon was making. I wanted to try the gambler shot while going through the middle of one of the felt targets. With such a small hole, the shot has to be right, or you have to walk up and reset things. For me, it's great training for concentration and staying in the moment. There are too many times that I get into bad habits and just start slinging ammo down range....this will put a stop to that...at least for me.






I didn't get full cut or a light, but they will come....I know one or the other will happen soon.

I'm going back to try again....it's too much fun to leave alone.

Todd


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Again nice shooting GrayWolf :thumbsup:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

All right, all right ... Next you gotta do it blindfolded!!! Very good shooting! :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Mr. Teh....thank you, Sir!

Charles....I'll shoot blindfolded if you would be so kind as to hold the target.... :neener:

Thanks for the kind works guys.

Todd


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

awesome shooting !


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow so cool

(i need some cards and find these matches over hear they are not available )

cheers


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Real nice shooting! You will have it in no time I think. Keep plugging Todd


----------

